# TC4 diffs...



## new.to.oval (May 28, 2005)

Need some help with creating smooth tc4 diffs. Any hints?


----------



## RH Customs (Mar 24, 2005)

Lots of people come to me to make the diff just right. Exactly what are you having problems with on the diffs. Do the diffs have plastic, or metal diffs ( steal, almuminum, ect...)?

RH


----------

